
CPanel To Add IPv6 Support in 2013 - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2013/01/cpanel-to-add-ipv6-support-in-2013/
======
bede
If you're tired of cPanel and looking for a lighter weight alternative,
Virtualmin has served me well for the last couple of years and it's had IPv6
support since 2010.

The website doesn't inspire confidence, but the project appears well
maintained, and even the GPL version (which I use) is very capable and has so
far been rock solid.

<http://www.virtualmin.com/>

~~~
SwellJoe
Thanks for mentioning, and using, Virtualmin!

We're not very good designers, I'm afraid. We're aware of our deficiencies in
the area of UX and design (in Virtualmin/Webmin/Cloudmin themselves and the
websites), and have been working hard on a new design for Virtualmin (with
outside help). It's slow going, due to the size and complexity of the
codebase, at about half a million lines of code developed over 14 years, but
it is happening. But, as you note, it is definitely well-maintained...we do a
new release of Virtualmin and Cloudmin roughly monthly, and a new release of
Webmin every couple of months.

I'll also mention that we have an active community of several tens of
thousands of users, and a full-time person working on providing great support
in our forums and ticket tracker and on twitter, so it's usually very easy to
get help, whether you're using the Open Source version or the commercial
version.

And, while Virtualmin is lighter weight than cPanel, it does quite a bit more,
particularly for developers and technical users. Being Open Source, the types
of folks who use it tend to be a lot more demanding of some types of
functionality and behavior (like being able to edit config files outside of
Virtualmin). IPv6 is one example of our users being a _lot_ more demanding and
technically advanced than cPanel; I'm shocked they could hold off this long.
We were being hounded at conferences and in our forums about the issue years
ago.

~~~
zokier
I just went to poke around your demo, and noticed that some strings appear to
be corrupted:

<http://imgur.com/9mXDr>

that's the status view in the system information page.

~~~
SwellJoe
Thanks for the heads up. The demo gets fiddled with, and the language changed
(which is what happened here; language changed to something your system isn't
equipped to deal with; we still have a number of non-Unicode translations
which can make systems without that language/typeface look goofy), pretty
regularly, so it gets re-imaged a couple times a day. I'll kick off a re-image
manually.

------
beefsack
cPanel is one of the reasons why I became good at using a terminal to
administer servers.

------
X-Istence
cPanel should have started this much much sooner:

    
    
      Much like Y2K, this issue requires a proactive solution rather than a reactive response. That is why cPanel has been working diligently on research and analysis to incorporate IPv6 support into our products.
    

A proactive solution would have been having this already implemented by the
time that IPv6 day happened last year in 2012...

cPanel has been promising some sort of IPv6 support for years now, and so far
it still hasn't come. I guess it is good that they are publicly committing to
it now rather than just in the support emails sent to them. I do feel that it
is too late, and they could have been way more up front about it.

------
whichdan
Are there any good hosting control panels at all right now?

Like others have said, cPanel's interface is extremely mediocre, Plesk has
turned into a total mess after Parallels acquired it, H-Sphere was equally
confusing before the acquisition, DirectAdmin is stuck in the stone age,
ZPanel is written in PHP4..

I tried out WebFaction's custom panel and wasn't a huge fan of it, and
NearlyFreeSpeech.net is nice, but doesn't offer anything for resellers.

------
ck2
11.36 is going to be quite an upgrade and I hope it doesn't break things

[http://docs.cpanel.net/twiki/bin/view/AllDocumentation/Chang...](http://docs.cpanel.net/twiki/bin/view/AllDocumentation/ChangeLog/CPanelVersion1136)

The new UI in 11.34 is bad enough

~~~
benesch
CPanel needs to hire a) some decent UX guys and b) some decent English-
speaking translators. I've used dozens of CPanel-based shared hosting
providers—enough to deduce that their product _must_ be mostly technically
sound. Everything seems to get configured properly, there are no major
security holes, etc. etc.

But the interface downright _sucks_. It's slightly more polished (read:
glossy) than it was about five years ago, but still an unorganized, cluttered
list of unhelpful icons. Plus the text throughout the UI constantly misuses
idioms (or sounds like it was written by an eight-year-old).

I know it's de facto standard, but a little cleanup could go a long way.

~~~
SwellJoe
_"Plus the text throughout the UI constantly misuses idioms (or sounds like it
was written by an eight-year-old)."_

Imagine the frustration developers of other control panels feel when users
expect, and occasionally demand, those misused idioms be used by everyone,
because "cPanel is the standard".

------
jpswade
This has been on request since 2005...

[http://forums.cpanel.net/f145/make-cpanel-ipv6-compatible-
ca...](http://forums.cpanel.net/f145/make-cpanel-ipv6-compatible-
case-10334-a-35453.html)

------
meaty
Joy - now that's another protocol it can suck over...

cPanel is a positively horrible piece of software.

